# Sealing firebox?



## jasong (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a Dynaglo vertical smoker with an offset firebox and I'm looking to seal up the space between the firebox and the cooking chamber.

My wife got me some high temp silicone (RTV4500) but since its only rated to 350deg I'm thinking that might not be the best idea.  I also have some self adhesive 1/2 x 1/8 Lavalock High Temp Nomex and I'm thinking that might do the trick.

Looking for advice feedback on how best to do this.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 19, 2016)

This is what I have used and it works well

http://bbqgaskets.com/firebox/1000-f/pro-pack-firebox-gasket-1-8-x-5-8-x-7-w-rtv-adhesive.html

It's rated to 1000#


----------



## spoocobra (Jun 19, 2016)

BBQWillie said:


> This is what I have used and it works well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just an f.y.i. the rope/fabric is 1000°f the sealant is up to 650°f but should still be good.


----------



## wavector (Jun 19, 2016)

There are higher temp applications up to 2000 degrees F that I've come across on ebaY. I'm sealing my firebox and smoking chamber using some flat rope and high temp sealant.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jun 19, 2016)

spoocobra said:


> Just an f.y.i. the rope/fabric is 1000°f the sealant is up to 650°f but should still be good.


Thanks. I put the sealant on the CC side and the fabric on the FB side. I figured the fabric would act as a shield for the sealant. I did locate some 2000# sealant for a fireplace and thought about replacing the lower temp sealant but I haven't found it necessary yet.


----------



## jasong (Jun 26, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what happens to the silicone if it does get too hot?  Since its outside of the cooking chamber there shouldn't be any food safety issues, right?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

If you have leaking now, when it melts it could have an effect on the food......

I'd take the unit apart and put in the nomex between the two parts...


----------



## jasong (Jun 26, 2016)

Thats exactly what I plan on doing, thanks!


----------



## jasong (Jul 1, 2016)

So I have my firebox off the cooking chamber and I'm wondering how to work around the screwholes in the frame?  I assume its best just to cut sections of gasket in between each hole, but I'm wondering if those gaps will be big enough to allow a good portion of heat to be lost.

Is there any benefit to putting it back together and putting the gasket around the outside?  I can't imagine that would make sense but seems in some ways like it would provide better coverage overall


----------



## bbqwillie (Jul 4, 2016)

IF your rope is flat, use an awl to punch a hole for the bolts to go through.


----------

